# Was this shirt printed with DTG?



## Brian Danka (Nov 6, 2009)

So I have a similar type of design to this one and am wondering how it was printed and the steps that were taken from start to finish. Is this DTG, 4 color process or what? I have approached a few printing shops but they seem scared to tackle the design so any clarity brought to it would be very helpful


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

it was magic..  

do you have the actual shirt on hand??


----------



## Brian Danka (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one of them that is done the same way. It feels like it has a very thin layer of ink


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Does it have a half-tone pattern if you look closely at it?


----------



## Brian Danka (Nov 6, 2009)

It's hard to tell. Does DTG sit on top of the cloth a good amount or is it very very thin when printed?


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

The clean printed neck, would seem like there would have to be some clearance between the garment and the head/screen, so I vote for DTG, if the neck is not pressed probably a kornit and tunnel dried. I might be wrong but screenprinting necks with detail never work for me, to uneven.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what is the cotton/polyester content?? on the label


----------



## Brian Danka (Nov 6, 2009)

It's 100% cotton


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Brian Danka said:


> It's 100% cotton


I vote for DTG also


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I second the vote.. DTG


----------



## nynjah (Jul 14, 2007)

I say dtg.


----------

